

Any tips for integrating sms into your web app ? - mhidalgo

 I was wondering if anyone has experience with integrating this in sms in their web app.  Any services out there that I should know about ?
======
kogir
For real time, reliable two way messaging you'll either want to peer with the
carriers you support (using SMPP) or use an aggregator. There are a lot of
aggregator options and you'll want to shop around to get the best price.

Using SMPP I've seen round trip times as low as 10 seconds.

If you want media (pictures or video), you'll want an MM7 connection.

I'd link to wikipedia but I'm on a mobile phone, sorry.

------
bazookaaa
You could go down the SMS/email gateway route, or use a company like
Clickatell to send messages for you (though I don't have any personal
experience with them). But seriously,
[http://www.google.com/search?&q=sms+site:news.ycombinato...](http://www.google.com/search?&q=sms+site:news.ycombinator.com)

------
fcoury
One approach should be finding out what carriers accept Email2SMS. That's a
very (and cheap) approach. That's what RememberTheMilk does.

~~~
rochers
Yeah but won't that only work for pushing out messages to phones? What if you
want two-way communication with your app?

~~~
collint
try sending a text message to an email address. I think this works. Ill test
it out.

Nm, cannot do it on iPhone. By that's because I can't type an @ in the
recipient field.

Pretty sure I did it with my last phone.

~~~
BRadmin
email to phonenumber@txt.att.net / messaging.sprintpcs.com / etc... once you
receive the text, a reply will (should? works for most major carriers - att on
my iphone tested) send the message back to the original email address.

------
BRadmin
getting your own dedicated short code is expensive and takes a while (~2-4
months).

i'm not familiar with the process, but in theory you can apply for a direct
connection to EACH carrier (i think you need insane volume to even attempt
this and even then approval is not probable).

after you get your dedicated short code, most people turn to aggregators that
solve the volume problem for you (i.e. clickatell).

others bypass the dedicated short code route for cheaper / more immediate
results with a shared short code (i.e. textmarks) -- accessible with a vanity
keyword.

you can also try setting up your own SMS gateway w/an open-source like Kannal.
add nokia phones for extra style & fun points as desired.

------
DenisM
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleflip>

------
mhidalgo
What does twitter do ?

